# Moving to a new barn.............dumb question??



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If you like the people where you are now I would at least give them a heads up about your move. I think it is a courtesy thing instead of any contract agreement. Plus you don't want to burn any bridges. The reasons you gave are understandable and I can't see then having a problem with it.


----------



## MDPH (Nov 1, 2007)

Its generally a common courtesy to do so....Sometimes farms may have a waiting list and they need to know if you are leaving so that they dont have an empty stall for a month as the other potential border may need to give 30 days notice to their current facility....I agree with the other poster, its good to not burn your bridges....This industry is too small and you dont want it to come around and bite you in the rear. JMO


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Ditto what has been said. Best not to burn any bridges if you liked the Barn Owner


----------



## LinRodeo (Jan 30, 2008)

Remember to always do what's in the best interest for you and your horse. Sounds like by changing stables, you would have better training ammenities available. Therefore, it is in your best interest.

It is common courtesy to give the BO notice of your plan to relocate. So, go for it!

Good luck.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree with all the above posters.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'd just give them notice for common courtesy.


----------

